

Startup co-founder survival tips - ericbogs
http://blog.stereotypes.fm/startup-co-founder-survival-tips/

======
jason_wang
Great post! I agree with all the points made in the post and I'd like to
emphasize the point about "Don’t be scared to fire." Team chemistry is so
important in an early stage company that you have to be comfortable with
making subtractions. The word "chemistry" in "team chemistry" is perfect
because building a small team is exactly like chemistry where adding or
removing one substance can be the difference between two substantially
different compounds. And in startups, that's the difference between a
successful and a, well, not so successful startup.

Long story short, don't let a bad apple linger; even if it's a rockstar apple.
It will set the tone of your startup you may not recover.

